
Many Southwest Airlines flights grounded by computer issues - aluminussoma
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-20/southwest-says-technology-failures-disrupt-flights-check-ins
======
aluminussoma
Southwest Airlines experienced issues with "multiple technology systems"
today. It left flights grounded and the website inoperable.

It's amazing that their business can grind to a halt because their IT systems
failed. Does anyone have details on what exactly failed?

~~~
dragonwriter
It sounds like it included a ticketing/reservation system (may have been more,
but most of the problems reported except the main website -- well, unless some
poorly-designed tight coupling was in place -- seem to be explainable by
that.) If you can't validate printed tickets, generate boarding passes, know
who has a ticket (or how many people have tickets) for a flight, etc., your
business -- as an airline -- is kind of in a bad place.

